# The rejected crayon colors



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

Many have used crayons and maynotice their diffrent names. "brick red" "Lighting Blue". But have you ever wondered what the names of those colors were that never made it to the shelves.
Here's how to play. Use your creativity to make a rejected crayon color.
Example:
"Hamburger grey" Zombie Rash Maroon"

Think you can do it. Maybe the new and improved crayons will come out in stores after 64 posts.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Booger Green

Puss Yellow

Putrid Grey

and of course....Gan-Green


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

pea soup green

3 day dead blood red


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

rotting teeth brown


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Bruise Purple

Burnt Corspe Sienna 

Pond Scum Green


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Who can forget Baby ____ brown (or green)


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Smashed Toe Purple, Barf Brown, Road Rash Pink, Snot Green


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

Evil Elf Droppings Pink


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Midnight Black


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Post Mortem Purple
Pus White
Scab Brown


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

Road Kill Red


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Grease stain gray


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

OpenWound Ocre
Burnte corps Cienna
Serial Killer knife Silver
Grey Matter
Drool Foam Green


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

Rickety Shutters blue


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Skid mark brown

Fresh bile

Phlegm 

Michael Jackson

Adipocere Cream

Fromunda cheese green

Toenail fungus orange


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

silver mist

pumpkin guts orange


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

Maggot White


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hedgeapple green


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cemetery Gate Rust


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

Slime Green


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Dead Grey


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

Jaundice Yellow


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

baby puke yellow


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Putrid Pink


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I just poped in to say putrid rouge , but pink works. hehe


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

ghost white


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Bloodsucking Black

Gnarling green

Cornstalk Yellow
Pumpkin Orange


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Backwater Black


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

Burnt Flesh Black


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Bile Yellow

PooPoo

Toe Cheese

Hmmmmm, any more nasty body colors? 

Not so nasty....

Raven's feather

Toad

Werewolf Silver

Franken-green


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

blood covered mop red


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

full moon white

bats wing black


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Peeled Scab Brown

Varicos Vein Blue

Paddled Bum Purple


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Paddled Bum Purple? LOL


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

faded bruise yellow


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

paddled bum purple is my favorite! How Funny!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Window Pane Clear


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Brad Green


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Zit puss white
Placenta Purple
Hemroid red
Lugie Green
myelin white
Butt scratch Brown


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hats off to you, tonguesandwich!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Lung Cookie Brown (cough Hawwwwk)


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Dark Black........WARNING! only to be used when regular black is not available!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

"Black is my favorite color until they come out with something darker!"
Now thanks to rottincorps they have! yah!!!
Wait I just found some...
Super Concentrated Dark Black! 
_The cranyon is only 30% the size of a regular crayon_


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

BUT WATE!.......IF YOU ACT NOW WILL DUBBLE YOUR ORDER, AND INCLUDE
THE ALL NEW SCRACH-N-SNIFF, BATHROOM BROWN.............If you have to ask what it smells like ........Your a newbie,..........but that's a different game


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

earwax yellow?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Neon Newbie.
Pendilum Pink


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

pus topee


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bone Marrow Red
Tendon White
Brain Matter Grey


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Necrotic orange


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Depends.....brown


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

squashed lightning bug.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

colostomy bag yellow


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

crusty underwear brown


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

pus pocket pink


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Screaming himeroids red


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Swallowed a quarter blue

pit stain yellow


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

vitamin pee yellow
pink eye pink


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

headcheese tan


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

menstrual mauve


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Ass pirate brown


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Necrosis Green


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Gloomy Grey

Road Rash Red

Eye Pus Yellow


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cracked Cauldron Chartreuse


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Festering Fuschia.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Migraine White (that really bright, stark white that you see on ski slopes)


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Backwash White

Cannibal Flesh-Steak Magenta

Afterbirth Pink

Red-Rum! RED RUM!

Killer Cocktail Drain-Cleaner Blue


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pestilent Puce


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Garbage Pail Kids' Rainbow

Color-Blind Clear

Screaming Insanity Orange

Electric Chair Boogie Blue

Binge and Purge Boisonberry


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Skid mark brown


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Hurricane Katrina Help-from-the-government (or lack-thereof) Honey-Dew

White Dog

Car-crash Crimson

Malaria Brown

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious Silver

Dead-Teenager's-Brains


----------



## OLYhaunt (Oct 12, 2008)

rotten toenail green


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

dirty diaper dark brown
pirate tooth white
smokers lung grey
dead guy blue/grey
minsulated monkey meat magenta
french fried eyeball white
stream of blood red
Cesspool blue
Nuclear reactor Green
Gutted salmon pink
Titanic victim Turquise
Spleen scarlet


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Snake barfle green


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Necrotic black


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Pukey Purple


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Roadkill red


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Octogon


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Pinkeye pink


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Necrotic Black


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bloodshot red


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Pickled Pink


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Stye Yellow


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Tooth Yellow


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Venom Violet
Disturbed Grave Green
Potion Purple

and my favorite...Mauve-oleum


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Polly Pus Pocket Green


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Pale Victorian White


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Icky pink


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Blended Kitty


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ear Hair Grey


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Zombie gray


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Tendon White


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Rowdy Red


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Bloody Guts Red - High Gloss


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Placenta Rainbow


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Dookie Brown


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Bieber Brown


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Granny Grey


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Goofy green


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Spice Girl Custard


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Corny Yellow


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Toe Jam Green


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sputum yellow-green


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Hairazor red


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

^Good one!!


----------

